# Brisket- Freeze and Serve



## onthedeck (Aug 23, 2010)

part of catering BBQ we have found is mastering Freezer seal, freeze, heat and serve..What is the trick to doing this with Brisket? Anyone have any thoughts about this? is it essentially the same as a butt?


----------



## eman (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep about the same, I have found that my vacum sealer has saved me ALOT of time in reheating . (besides cutting way down on loss from freezer burn)

 I just put some of the defatted juice from the brisket in the vac bag before pulling a vacum and sealing. Then reheat in the bag in water that is simmering not quite boiling.

 O r if you dont have a vacum sealer you can reheat in a 200 deg oven in a foil pan . But the big thing is having some liquid to mix in to keep it from drying out


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 23, 2010)

Now I agree with Bob (Eman) here on the food saver system. If you are going to smoke meat and be serious about it you need a vaccum food storage system. I have a fodd saver and I have already worn one unit out. So I use mine alot. Now as far as re-heating I like to use a steamer / pasta pot and re-heat that way. To me it doesn't let the meat dry out and it really brings out the smokey flavor too. Just throw some water into it and boil it till the meat in hot tender and juicy too. You can also re-heat in boiling or simmering water as bob tells you also.


----------



## atcnick (Sep 8, 2010)

Can burnt ends be vacuumed sealed and reheated the same way?


----------



## eman (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes burnt ends can be reheated that way, (i guess)  I've never had any burnt ends left to freeze.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2010)

I use my vac sealer at least 2-3 times a month. I take advantage of sales and split into portions for Mrs Scar and me. One tip on saving money is to make the bags about 15" long and cut them right where it seals when opening then wash out the bags and turn them inside out to dry and reuse them. I get multiple uses out of my bags this way and save a lot of money


----------



## onthedeck (Sep 9, 2010)

Try this as a money saving tips..We use the vacuum sealer weekly..The rolls sold in the store are REDICULOUSLY expensive...

try http://www.totalvac.com/11X50ROLL.html   to save a considerable amount of money.


----------

